# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 10)



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2019)

*Do you wear a carpenter’s apron or a shop apron, (one that covers one’s entire front) when you are doing any woodwork inside your shop?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 3, 2019)

Nope don't own one. But need to. Wear one while doing taxidermy but for a whole different reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 3, 2019)

Nope got both kinds. Just think there not worth the effort. Do blow off my self if need be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2019)

Yup, I have my old favorite blue denim shop apron. I've had it since the early 70's. It's an old Montgomery wards shop apron with a pocket on the chest for a pencil and such. The tie strings wore out on it so I replaced them with some strings from my home depo days apron. So now I have the vintage Montgomery ward blue denim apron with bright orange tie strings. I wear it all the time in the shop, gluing, finishing, and sometimes turning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 3, 2019)

OK remember it's not true without pictures!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> OK remember it's not true without pictures!!


Maybe later, my girl brought me coffee in bed and I'm still enjoying my Sunday morning off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Mar 3, 2019)

I do not use a shop apron around the shop, but I do wear an apron when I wash dishes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 3, 2019)

I do. Depending on what I'm doing. Have 2 cloth ones made from old drop cloths from my painting career days. Currently waiting on a traded for (labor) light weight leather apron, geared towards lathe work with a elastic type neck hole, from a leather worker buddy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 3, 2019)

No, my backside gets cold.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 3, 2019)

No shop apron, but I do have turning smock to try to keep the shavings from going down my shirt and the CA off my clothes. It’s too late for many of my sweatshirts for the latter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 3, 2019)

No but that is a great idea. I've ruined a lot of clothes coming home and rushing into a glue up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2019)

i have a leather one that I use when running TS- just in case- a huge long lasting bruise to right hip taught me it is wise to think ahead....

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2019)

Nope, but I do have a coupl’a Shopsmith aprons— were ok...... but so blasted hot.
For shopwear it’s T shirts, preferably with a snug neck that I buy from clearance racks— no guilt when too dirty/can’t clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nope don't wear an apron in the shop, or in the kitchen. Never have never will!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2019)

got used to wearing leather one in sawmill. it was not an option. everyone did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 3, 2019)

Was it leather from a T-Rex or Triceratops @Mike1950 ?

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Sprung (Mar 3, 2019)

No - I would get too warm wearing one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 3, 2019)

Not since high school wood shop class.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Was it leather from a T-Rex or Triceratops @Mike1950 ?



GRRR saber tooth- killed him with a stick- remember that pup.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> GRRR saber tooth- killed him with a stick- remember that pup.....



And that kids, is how Mike invented the saying, More than one way to skin a cat....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 4, 2019)

I own several aprons. Problem is, I usually forget to put one on until after it's too late.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 4, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> I own several aprons. Problem is, I usually forget to put one on until after it's too late.


Same with me. I have three hanging on nails in the shop. All were given to me for one reason or another but I never wear them. My "shop clothes" are well-worn shirts and bluejeans. However, I have a job coming up that requires a lot of staining and dyes. Maybe I should pull one of the aprons off the nail and use it for that job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 4, 2019)

I do not, don't even have one. 

I do have a turning smock.

I don't wear that either.

I do have a very colorful (and in some places stiff) pair of blue jeans that I wear out in the shop. And a similar pair of shorts for the summer time. Those, along with a couple of old pullover shirts, are my shop clothes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 4, 2019)

Too %#@&ing hot to add another layer...flip flops, shorts, and a “T”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

